# ssri's and nausea



## ginabug (Mar 1, 2003)

I tried Paxil extended tab on Saturday. It made me so nosiated I could not get out of bed. are thre any of these that do not have this side affect?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Is this the Paxil CR? Try it with food.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

So many of the SSRI's do cause nausea in some people...If you are taking it just for anxiety, I might suggest you ask your physician about Gabatril, a very excellent anxiety med when taken in small doses...it doesnt cause stomach reactions like the SSRIs tend to do. I take Buspar and it also doesnt bother me...but its not real strong either.


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

hi ginabug, yes, paxil made me nauseous (about 10 days) and then it disappeared. i'm on regular paxil, not paxil CR, but take it twice a day. 2 x 20mg. -meg


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i take 10mg of cipralex (called lexapro in the USA) and this is day 6 of it. ive had horrible nausea with it and sweating. i was up last night with it and unfortunatly have to go out at some point today before 8pm to hand some work in to uni. petrified.


----------



## vincemel (Apr 14, 2001)

I tried Paxil and threw up for 6 straight hours, with bad diarrhea, I thought I would have to go to ER. I got through, then they tried Celexa, which is suppose to be the lowest dose, and least side effects, and i still was very nauseated. Then Buspar, and I didn't have the stomach problems, but it made me dizzy. It seems to help, so I have stuck with it so far, but I am slowly tapering the dose, trying to find a happy medium between the dizziness and the benefits. Blessings,Melanie


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

my doctor told me to give it 14 days for the side effects to wear off and they did. ive been taking it for 6 wks and no nausea. those first 2 wks were sooooooo hard tho. one day i literally couldnt move.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

If you're like me, you need to take Pediatric doses of medications. Ask your doctor about reducing the initial dosage and maybe even the long-term dosage.Personally I will no longer take ANY antidepressant since I've learned that they attaches to hormone receptor sites and prevents our bodies' own hormones from working.For me, the hypnotherapy is a hundred times better !!Evie


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i dont think a reduction in the 10mg will help considering 10 mg hasnt helped yet. i havent see any noticeable changes in the past 6 weeks. maybe i should give it longer to work.


----------

